# Pre-war Yale Or Mead Ranger ??? Help Appreciated



## Kato (Jul 6, 2016)

Long story but I met a guy with a bunch of nice bikes......ranging from high wheelers to 70's muscle bikes.
I bought a couple and am slowly working on trying to buy a few more - as I can afford it.
This bike caught my eye right away - hanging in the rafters. The sprocket says YALE but it looks like the tank may say Ranger in script - it's hard to tell.
It doesn't have a head badge as can be seen in the one pic and I don't see small screw holes where one would be held on - just the big single hole in the middle.

Does anyone have any idea what this bike may be........?
I'd like to have some info on it so when I see it the next time I can talk with the guy a little more about buying it.        
*** Added - Idea of value as it hangs ***
*** Pics have been flipped since the bike is hanging upside down from the rafters ***


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 6, 2016)

its a 1919-20 Yale motobike with a Mead Ranger tool box tank.go for the other bike in the pic too.looks like a good one.maybe even early than 1919.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 6, 2016)

The badge hole is for a bottle cap type which Yale had. Made by Davis sewing machine company. Very similar to the Daytons in construction. Very nice find. The front fender is correct but the one hanging with it is not. Look for that fender. Can be a hard item to score in just the rear alone. Still awesome. Thanks for shareing. Also love to se bottom bracket for serial numbers.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> its a 1919-20 Yale motobike with a Mead Ranger tool box tank.go for the other bike in the pic too.looks like a good one.maybe even early than 1919.




I agree.


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Kato (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for the quick info so far on the bike catfish, Goldenindian and Dave !!!
With the tank being a Ranger tank would the bike have come with or without a tank - option just depending ??
If I end up with it now I know what kind of head-badge I need to be looking for.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 7, 2016)

This  is the Yale 1921 catalog page with the motobike, provided by cabe member chi town. I also noticed the fork on that bicycle is not a moto fork. 
Strange? I don't believe the Yale had a tank.


----------



## catfish (Jul 7, 2016)

Yale did offer tanks.


----------



## jkent (Jul 7, 2016)

Get ready to spend some $$ for the badge. They are not cheap When you can find them.
The badge will probably cost you about as much as the bike.
JKent


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2016)

jkent said:


> Get ready to spend some $$ for the badge. They are not cheap When you can find them.
> The badge will probably cost you about as much as the bike.
> JKent




Maybe so, but that ol girl needs a face...
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 7, 2016)

jkent said:


> Get ready to spend some $$ for the badge. They are not cheap When you can find them.
> The badge will probably cost you about as much as the bike.
> JKent


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 7, 2016)

Let's talk tanks. Catfish, I have that same ad from that same shop and the crank and tank say Dayton. Has anyone ever seen these tanks. With the Dayton or Yale decal on it, or is this a filler advertisement used by this shop. I want it to be real but I can't find one that's real. I know the harley had a 1919 only tank only got through motorcycle dealers, did the


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 7, 2016)

Did the Yale and Dayton have this too in 1919??


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 7, 2016)

*
Oh, No !!  Shelby Strikes Again ...

Check out  that Rich-Con ad, again ... now check
out magnification of same, below ........




*


*Now check out fotos of Scott Mc C's* *Shelby-Built Davis Speedway Special ...... below ....

Made sometime after 1923.

And does that tank have a Shelby appearance ??




 





 





 





 *


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2016)

Are there any original paint Yale tank bikes in circulation I'd love to see one.


----------



## chitown (Jul 7, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are there any original paint Yale tank bikes in circulation...




...about the same as Nazi gold circulation. I'm sure there are some out there but none that the internets have captured/documented yet. 

Time for a "Show your _über_ rare Shelby built Yale tank bike" thread.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks Patric  for clearing that up. I knew that fork in the ad was the key.


----------



## Kato (Aug 5, 2016)

I now have the bike - will take some pics and get the serial# off of it.
It's crusty but looks to be original except for the one fender. Both rims are true and spin nice,
Original color looks to possibly have been some sort of brown - will try and see if I can do some cleaning and confirm.


----------



## jkent (Aug 5, 2016)

Good Job on the pick up.
I'm like'n that bike. If you ever feel the need to pass it on please let me know.
JKent


----------



## Kato (Aug 5, 2016)

Went and spent a couple mins on the Yale         Serial#   D  then below that  671686    pic attached
It's hard to tell the original color - looks like a burnt orange but then I see blue also -  and the front forks look black.
Wheels spin crazy straight and brakes worked perfect. I have the rear rack for it also.
I popped the tank out and I'm 99% sure its a Ranger tank. You can faintly see the RANGER script and the tank looks to be a goldish / brown under the crust / dirt and surface rust.    Appreciate any help on year / other info..........I know I'm in the right place !!


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah that "D" is a mystery to me. It shows up on plenty Davis machines, which make things hard to date. I am sure a Yale with any blue on the frame is the original cerulean blue.


----------

